

The Human Consequences of Dynamic Typing - momo-reina
http://p-cos.blogspot.com/2013/08/the-human-consequences-of-dynamic-typing_18.html

======
hannibal5
I'm huge fan of CL and dynamic typing. That said, I think static type analysis
done right has it's place.

I don't see any reason why you can't integrate static analysis into dynamic
language development process like in CL. SBCL compiler already does huge
amount of type analysis in compile time. Instead of type errors, it gives type
warnings and hints for the purpose of making faster code.

What if you would extend this functionality outside compilation. What if you
could declare functions that are entry points to the "program" and you would
do block compilation equivalent and give type errors if programmer wants them.
This would probably be before commit type thing and part of testing.

